# News Pics - May 27, 2008 - Pigeons, Ducks, Chicken, and Rabbit!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008May27

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That racer is so distinguished, I love the way they look. The duckling is, of course, super cute, and the cage full of them is adorable. That poor white pigeon, I'm glad he's recovering okay. And starling babies....I have to ask (as usual), when do you have time to. . .breathe?? What lucky baby pigeons those were to be found by kind people, and may the person(s) who threw them down there and stepped on one get what they deserve.  I am in love with that rooster, what a beautiful fellow. And the bunny is cute too....I had a black rabbit once who bit everyone--but she didn't bite hard--and was such a smart and cool little rabbit.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

What a bunch of cuties.  That poor baby pigeon Spike, being thrown away like trash, I'm glad someone kind alerted you, and then you had to go back again? 

That pigeon is quite a handsome dude, allright, he looks like an English carrier type.

You really do need some time for yourself, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

what you have there is a german beauty heres a little on them and a small pic to go along with it  
http://www.barnhartlofts.com/gbh.htm


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI TERRY, Yes #1 is a GERMAN BEAUTY HOMER,where did you pick him up? Looks like its in good health. If I had the room I would take him, but I need to get rid of about 75-100 birds.* ....GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Loved the pics. The beak on that chicked looks deadly............ Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That is a really nice German beauty homer. I heard starlings are becoming popular pets.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, wonderful pictures for us to oooh and aaah over. I'm so glad those kind folks at Texas BBQ called you about little Spike and Texas. The ducklings are so cute and fuzzy. The white one looks like a utility King. Wonder what his story is to be so old now. Loved the bunny and I believe you when you say the rooster is sweet but, boy, does he have a mean look in his eye.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love that little Muscovy duckling - what a cutie!

Sure hope the white pigeon's eye heals up nicely.

So glad those sweet babies from the Texas BBQ were found by a kind person who contacted you. Sorry Spike's nest mate was not so lucky. 

Sultan is quite impressive! Is that a normal beak or does it need a trim?

Sweet little Ollie - good thing she ended up with a knowledgeable person like you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking everyone and for ID'ing the German Beauty Homer. He was rescued and rehabbed by our member, Bruce Lowe. Bruce had no luck in getting the bird back home so Bruce sent it down to me with some rescued ferals that he raised/rehabbed. The ferals will be released at my local duck pond park after they've had some time to hone their flying skills and acclimate to the area a bit. I'm a total sucker for older pigeons, so the German Beauty will become a permanent member of my ever growing flock of pet pigeons.

Yes, Sultan is due for a beak trim, and it's also time to do his nails again. He really is a very, very sweet rooster.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great pictures, as always, Terry!!

I don't think the Starlings looked blurry at all...you gonna teach 'em to talk??

Wishing you all the best with all your critters1

Sending LOADS OF LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!!

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*"HEY,** where's my* *SUPPER*!!?"
Love this littel guy.  
http://www.rims.net/2008May27/target5.html

Spike & Texas sure had a rough start, but with your guidance I'm confident they'll do fine, Terry. 
Wishing the best for all the rest as well. 

Thanks for sharing your little feathered & furred friends with us.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Little Spike and Texas who were rescued from the pigeon spike scenario are officially self feeding and drinking today! 

The starling with the big beak/mouth is being raised for release, so I'm not doing anything to try and tame it in any way nor trying to teach it to talk. Starlings, however, are quite good talkers.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I love them all, but especially like the little rooster.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I always like the pigeon pix - the babies are so cute. The first one has quite a cere - must be quite old, I assume. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Each and one of them is absolutely adorable.
Love the rooster and of course the pigeons and the rabbit and the starling.
The white King is gorgeous, I have a soft spot for kings.

Reti


----------

